# Joey's Initiation to Fake Floors :) - 2013 FR-S SQ build



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

As some of you may know, I am kinda partial to a certain style of design when it comes to car audio, where i stash all the gear under the floor of a vehicle, usually in the spare tire well, and then build a top layer that looks to be real but really is fake...its called uh...something...artificial floor? oh yes...fake floor! 

For most installers though, fake floor really isnt the most common practice due to a wide variety of reasons; infact, for Joey, despite having twice as much experience as I do, have never really tacked a fake floor build.

So when this FR-S build came about that required such a design, and with a time constraint that had me working full out on the WRX build, we decided that Joey would take on this car as his first fake floor project, perhaps as an official initiation into the Simplicity in Sound doctrine hahaha.

but knowing his skill set, i had no doubt that whatever he came up with would be great, and would incorporate more advanced fabrication techniques than my builds. 

only catch is that since he was responsible for taking pics, we may be skipping a few steps here and there. everything except the doors and wiring from the front to the back of the car is done by Joey.

So here goes.

Goals: 

1. Achieve a high level of sound quality

2. keep interior modifications to a minimum and make it look clean and relatively stock

3. retain all trunk space and perform a classy install in the spare tire well


so lets get started..as our norm, joey custom fabricated a metal bracket to secure a stinger circuit breaker, it is welded together and bolted to OEM mounting points:





































The signal starts with a pioneer 8500BHS double din DVD headunit, installed via the beatsonic dash kit, with the harness and wiring neatly organized:



















because the car uses a mosconi 6to8 DSP processor, all tuning can be done from the front seat via a laptop:










Previous to this, all five of the FR-S builds have involved a two way set, for this car, we decided to step it up a notch and go with a 3 way design. To me, the oem tweeter location, far inboard with a tiny grille opening is definitely not the way to go, so we molded a pair of Illuson Audio Carbon tweeters into the A pillar, aimed about 15-20 degrees towards the opposite listener from full off axis, we wrapped the pillars in oem matching black vinyl:





































We dont have too many pics of the build process, lol only to show that joey used the oem surface mounting cups to aim and use a baffle, and then molded them into the A pillars:




























for the midrange, we chose to go with a set of Morel CDM880 dome mids, they are sealed back so no need for air space, and we can aim them a lil bit to help with windshield reflections a bit. So we fabricated these sturdy brackets that bolt to the oem holes and the morel mid, we also laid down foam at the bottom and the sides of the cavities so this bracket secures the mid and it wont move anywhere. here is the bracket and after its attached to the Morel mid:




























here is how the mids look when finally bolted to the vehicle:









7









for the midbass, we went with a set of Morel Hybrid MW6 6.5" drivers.

First the outter door skin was sound proofed with STP gold damper and Focal blackhole foam, and new speaker wires run into the door:










then the outter door skin was treated with a layer of focal BAM xxxl composite damper:










Joey fabricated some 1/2 spacer baffles out of MDF and coated them with truck bedliner to protect them against the elements:










these were then bolted to the door via oem hardware:










and finally the Morel midbass went in:



















I then took off the door grille panel and sound proofed it before attaching it back onto the door card:



















the same process was repeated on the passenger side:
































































here comes some pics of the wiring bundle as i ran them front to back, on the driver side went all the rcas and left side speakers, while the power cable went down the passenger side with the corresponding speaker wires. everything is ziptied and secured to the car every few inches:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so thats it for the interior...moving to the trunk. so again, the goal was for a totally stealth fake floor design 

so here is the normal view with the stock trunk mat in place, 100 percent OEM:










lift off the cargo mat and you see the new fake floor with a center cutout:










lift that off and here is what you see, and where joey really went above and beyond the customers expectations and did a pretty cool and intricate design. three arc KS mini amp go upfront, a KS125.4 powers the mid and tweeters with 75 watts a piece, a 125.2 powers the sub with 250 watts, and another 125.4 is bridged on the midbass. 

a single audiomobile elite 2208 8" sub resides in a .5 cubic foot sealed enclosure. This is actually a three layered design, with the amps and sub trimmed in red vinyl, a further trim piece in black vinyl, and then the carpeted top floor.

We took the arc audio logos off the amps to achieve a cleaner look, and molded one of them back in place on the trim panel infront of the amps to add that little extra to the build. I will let the pics do the talking now 




























































































now onto some builds pics, and i will try my best to explain it as Joey's build process is a bit different than mine 

first, here is the custom bracket that he built that houses the mosconi 6to8 DSP in place of the oem amplifier in the trunk. We did a special polish job on the processor to see what it would look like in bare brushed aluminum...ideas for a future build perhaps 




























for the trunk, first he laid down sound some proofing on the floor:










then the first portion of the subbox was made using a combination of mdf and fiberglass:










then the top portion was attached:



















and the top trim panel was fabricated:










here is joey aiming the little arc logo holder, but he uh, forgot to take the picture of the molding process lol:



















He then coated the entire thing in black paint, and secured it to the car using the oem spare tire well bolting point:



















here is a pic of the top floor panel being constructed:










next came the wiring of the components, which was done in stages, with the grounding point bolted with nut near the front of the trunk:





































how this whole thing comes together is in two separate portions what you see here is all secured together, the red trim panel, the black trim piece and the right side portion of the fake floor, this is secured into the car via the sub mounting screws and hidden screws under the arc logo plate:










while the other section of the floor is a removable snap on piece using plastic snaps mounted to the bottom of the floor panel with corresponding holes drilled into the wood below:



















the box is stuffed with Focal blackhole stuff, and wires lead out:










and finally, a pic of the breathable grille cover piece that protects it all:



















so...thats it...compared to all the other FR-S builds, this car has a lot more presence on top of the dash, typical of 3 way front stage. the entire stage is very realistically placed on top of the dash. center image is well centered and quite high, about 4-5 inches higher than the two ways, width improved as well and depths is acutally just as good as before.

the morel/illusion audio combo proved to be a good choice, with nicely airy detailed highs, detailed midrange and very impressive midbass impact. the newly redesigned morel drivers definitely have some impact and extension.

the single 8" audiomobile is a known quality, and in this aiming angle it actually sounsd even more impressive. with nice impact, great transients and pretty good low freq extension. will it be confused with its bigger 10 and 12" brother? no, but a few guys who heard it was suprised when we showed them a single 8" driver. for anyhting but bass tracks and heavy hiphop, it does very very well.

so thats it...before to let joey know what you think of his first fake floor! 

I am off to CABO tomorrow morning, check in with yall when i come back!

Bing


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice!! you guys keep building perfection...im just taking notes!


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmmm, another single 8"

Looks great as always!

Have fun in Cabo Bing.


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

As always looks awesome


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Uh oh, Bing. Joey might be taking over!!!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Wait...are you guys robots?...Yall just keep going & going.Great job!


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice... I LOVE the three way setup...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Uh oh, Bing. Joey might be taking over!!!


And thats a bad thing because? Moar COD for me! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Wait...are you guys robots?...Yall just keep going & going.Great job!


Haha... We work a combined 24 hours a day for 5 days a week. Bing goes in on saturday mornings for a while, I go in Saturday afternoon after washing clothes, and I work on Sunday too. A lot of time and hard work goes into our builds.. 
It's a very weird experience for me to know that there is car after car after car lined up ready to be worked on. We have some pretty exciting builds that we are just starting to work on, so looks for some fun stuff coming up.. ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

And this car sounded AWESOME! I really liked it. I sat in it for a while today just listening. This car seemed to do an awesome job of everything being well integrated. All of the sound was up on the dash, no downward pull from midbasses, no rearward from the sub. I am not as picky as some of you might be, but this car was very enjoyable..
This might of been one of the first cars that I didn't even try some old bass tracks in.. The sub sounded awesome on the things I listened to. Once again, Audiomobile impressed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> And thats a bad thing because? Moar COD for me! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


True story. lol


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks amazing, as usual, guys!
Question; Impressions on the HU? 
Just bought a 5500(close to the same as the 8500, but with no Navi, I think?) 
Yet to get it installed. Just curios what someone who's been there and done that, thinks of it. 
Not sure what processer I'm gonna run, yet.
You never know who rights those reviews on Sonic and Crutchfield


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

SHAGGS said:


> Looks amazing, as usual, guys!
> Question; Impressions on the HU?
> Just bought a 5500(close to the same as the 8500, but with no Navi, I think?)
> Yet to get it installed. Just curios what someone who's been there and done that, thinks of it.
> ...


i have installed both and i think you will be fine with the 5500, the 8500 can work with app mode for android and iphone 5 i think and has two usb slots, thats all i recall really.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool, thanks man. Wish I would have noticed the Android App thing. Just got a new Droid. Oh well.

Edit: Looks like both have the App interface, but the 8500 has a removable face! and a second USB.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dont know if 5500 has droid app capabilty. but without rooting ur phone and getting arliberator the app mode is kinda useless


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

Amazing install as always. Couldn't help but notice the GTR photo-bombing...


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

nice work, joe! i can see a lil of your style in there.


----------



## Grimm (Dec 11, 2012)

Another amazing install and I love the almost daily threads you guys put together. As a fellow woodworker/upholsterer I must say this particular box is loaded with details and ideas I plan on stealing. The way you built a brace to access the factory spare tire mounting point shows that you guys just don't cut corners.




simplicityinsound said:


> so thats it for the interior...moving to the trunk. so again, the goal was for a totally stealth fake floor design
> 
> so here is the normal view with the stock trunk mat in place, 100 percent OEM:
> 
> ...



One detail I noticed here.. wouldn't it be kind of cool to get a second oem trunk mat (find one out of a gutted drift car or wrecked car) and use it to cover the center cutout? You could use one mat to cover the outer section of the fake floor, leaving enough carpet to wrap around the edge, then use the second mat to cover the removable center piece, again cutting it oversize to wrap around for nice even gaps and guaranteeing a perfect match to the factory carpet without having to dye anything. As a bonus you'd be able to keep the embroidered logo centered for more stealth points.

I'm sure this all depends on how thick the oem trunk mat is. You might have to remove some backing so you don't smother the amps and muffle the sub, but this is something I plan on looking into whenever I get around to building my own false floor setup.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

AWESOME job as always guys!!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

what materiel are you using to make this part?



simplicityinsound said:


> and finally, a pic of the breathable grille cover piece that protects it all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

if its plastic its going to make bad vibration noises, happends to me : (




Grimm said:


> One detail I noticed here.. wouldn't it be kind of cool to get a second oem trunk mat (find one out of a gutted drift car or wrecked car) and use it to cover the center cutout? You could use one mat to cover the outer section of the fake floor, leaving enough carpet to wrap around the edge, then use the second mat to cover the removable center piece, again cutting it oversize to wrap around for nice even gaps and guaranteeing a perfect match to the factory carpet without having to dye anything. As a bonus you'd be able to keep the embroidered logo centered for more stealth points.
> 
> I'm sure this all depends on how thick the oem trunk mat is. You might have to remove some backing so you don't smother the amps and muffle the sub, but this is something I plan on looking into whenever I get around to building my own false floor setup.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I think its mdf cut similar as the sub and amp cutout fixed to a carpet


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah realise that : P but i meant the metal cover, sorry if i was unclear abaout that


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Grimm & N00b, Most of the time the factory piece is a carpet that is attached to a vinyl/plastic/hard surface. We need a material that has some amount of stretch. 
The material was metal mesh and MDF. Yes, you can paint MDF black and it looks way better than raw wood .. **ahem, Bing** lol.. Grimm, also if you noticed, I had braces inbetween the amps supporting the red board. I had plans to also have bracing on the underside of the grill, that would rest on top of that area and support the grill even more. It ended up being very strong without those so the grill ended up being able to look a little sleeker underneath..

thanks guys! Doing the different layers in the floor really took a different way of thinking..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

(I rabbeted the top side of those cutouts for the grill, to the thickness of the grill, then the grill is cut and stapled to the wood)


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

looks amazing!! top work there (what suplier do you use for the metal mesh?)

btw i am working on a fake floor build (sadly it dont look half as good as this) not even a quarter as good lol.. 

build thread coming when i am done : )


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Top notch as usual. The approach to building the amp rack/sub box was particularly different this time round with Joey rolling the show.

By bringing different skill sets to the table, you guys make a great team.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

WoW love false floor install of this high quality...this is Art!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks!

I believe the metal on this one came from mcmaster carr. We use a few different sources, though.

noob, there are plenty of pictures of good false floor installs on this site. just make sure to do plenty of preplanning and take your time. I am sure you can come up with a great install!

(and cajunner,, the internet end of things is all Bing.. I just like to build stuff, keep an open mind, and talk to people that enjoy audio and fabrication!  )


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I believe the metal on this one came from mcmaster carr. We use a few different sources, though.
> 
> ...


I wish you guys are around here. I will be borrowing some of your ideas on my next build as soon as I can find an installer here.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> And this car sounded AWESOME! I really liked it. I sat in it for a while today just listening. This car seemed to do an awesome job of everything being well integrated. All of the sound was up on the dash, no downward pull from midbasses, no rearward from the sub. I am not as picky as some of you might be, but this car was very enjoyable..
> This might of been one of the first cars that I didn't even try some old bass tracks in.. The sub sounded awesome on the things I listened to. Once again, Audiomobile impressed...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice nice job!! Joey, do you recall where you have the CDM880's crossed on this set-up? I've heard the newer CDM880's have been crossed as low as 400 in a morel demo car but most go with 700 and up. Thanks!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> And this car sounded AWESOME! I really liked it. I sat in it for a while today just listening. This car seemed to do an awesome job of everything being well integrated. All of the sound was up on the dash, no downward pull from midbasses, no rearward from the sub. I am not as picky as some of you might be, but this car was very enjoyable..
> This might of been one of the first cars that I didn't even try some old bass tracks in.. The sub sounded awesome on the things I listened to. Once again, Audiomobile impressed...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice nice job!! Joey, do you recall where you have the CDM880's crossed on this set-up? I've heard the newer CDM880's have been crossed as low as 400 in a morel demo car but most go with 700 and up. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Nice nice job!! Joey, do you recall where you have the CDM880's crossed on this set-up? I've heard the newer CDM880's have been crossed as low as 400 in a morel demo car but most go with 700 and up. Thanks!


Thanks! I am not sure, Bing did the tuning. I could be completely wrong but I thought I heard him say 350 at some point.. We can find out when he gets back from his vacation..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool thanks! ( Mods please delete my double post)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

350 @12 db/oct 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Joey any chance you'll open a branch across the border....say Ontario?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> 350 @12 db/oct
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Lol go enjoy your vacation! Lol can't resist huh!?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

yes i know, seen alot of em.. 
the problem is that its just one place you get this right and thats you peoples.

annyhow.. thanks for the inspiration. if i get enough time il post up a build : )


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey, this "new guy" seems to be doing a pretty good job. Bing, he might just be worth keeping around. Joey, there might just be a future for you in car audio! 

Seriously, nice job once again. And pretty dang impressive for a "rookie" false floor. Each new build log you guys post has me scheming to find a way to convince you guys to take ice cream as payment when the wife finally gets a new car.


----------



## brianlo622 (Mar 27, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to audition this car a few weeks ago on the day that Simplicity In Sound was delivering the finished product to the customer.

Although I am using the same amp and same sub, this 3 way setup is truly amazing with most of the frequency above the dash. Here is my car's build thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ild-arc-audio-illusion-audio-audiomobile.html

After hearing this setup, I definitely am planning to make an appointment with SIS for the 3 way upgrade. Fortunately, Bing and Joey were thoughtful enough when they designed my system so that an upgrade is possible


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lol may i wish you many more good nights at the M8trix


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

simplicityinsound said:


> while the other section of the floor is a removable snap on piece using plastic snaps mounted to the bottom of the floor panel with corresponding holes drilled into the wood below:


Just read through this build. Completely amazing, thanks for sharing.

Question to anyone: Where can the snap rivets (plastic snaps) which are pictured above be purchased? They’d work out great to affix a my subwoofer beauty panel.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Parts Express website.... "Grill Guides"


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

diy.phil said:


> Parts Express website.... "Grill Guides"


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

u r welcome.... but it really should be for home projects/use or vehicles with a separate enclosed trunk space (tight fit usually but the beauty panel will not be secured in case of emergency/crash/rollover).


----------

